# Sweet Little Rattler & Very Pretty Vipers



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you like the attempts.





































Thanks to owner of the beauts.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stunning...... loving the thrid one down!!!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

truely stunning..vipers look so airodynamic like they should be able to fly lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the C.insularis


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

The green one is absolutely stunning (sorry i have no clue on scientific names), but I'm frightened of my cornsnake so dont think it would be the one for me lol.


----------



## andyscott (Apr 4, 2009)

The Vipers are fantastic but that Cobra.... I WANT ONE:mf_dribble:
If only we could have them in Oz.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The green one is a young male _Viridovipera vogeli_ and looks remarkably like one of my babies that went to Tom C


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Great pictures !!!!!!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> The green one is a young male _Viridovipera vogeli_ and looks remarkably like one of my babies that went to Tom C


: victory:


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

omg the second 1 down is awsome but there all cool:2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful pics! Gorgeous


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

love the vipers :2thumb:, truely beauty. only if they are less dangerous :blush:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

That rattler looks to be a venomoid...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> That rattler looks to be a venomoid...


Its not as I bred it three months ago!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> That rattler looks to be a venomoid...


That rattler is about 4 inches long and 3 months old. It is currently in my collection and i can assure you it is not a venomoid.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

.....


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Gregg M said:


> That rattler looks to be a venomoid...


If you have such an eye for a snake and can identify such things as venomid operations that have taken place, would your experience along with common knowledge not suggest that such a young snake may struggle to make it through the procedure – the snake isn’t even feeding yet and is just a few weeks old!

Come on, and how many venomid ops are carried out in the UK???

Talk like this certainly based towards the UK is not ideal!


Dave


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

stunning that cobra is gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> That rattler looks to be a venomoid...


based on what? In the U.K we prefer not to mutilate our snakes... and knowing both the keeper and the snake in question... I have to say it's 100% not a venomoid.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I can certainly say that Graeme's baby sidewinders are 100% fully loaded


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Lamprophis said:


> based on what? In the U.K we prefer not to mutilate our snakes... and knowing both the keeper and the snake in question... I have to say it's 100% not a venomoid.


The head seems to be sunken in a little... Maybe its just the angle the photo was taken at??? Thats what my observation was based on... No need for you all to get so jumpy... A simple correction would have been just as effective...

Believe it or not, most hot keepers here in the US including myself are not supportive of such operations but please, dont act as if there can not be a venomoid in the UK... 

pythondave82, I hope you are not saying that neonate venomous species are not subjected to this operation... From what I understand many snakes that go through this operation are eating the very next day... Not sure why you are questioning my knowledge or experience... I made an observation and stated what it looked like to me... If I was wrong, no big deal... We cant be right 100% of the time...


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are dozens of venomoids in the UK, I never said there wasn’t! A snake just a few weeks old that hasn’t started to feed yet and is around 60mm long is unlikely to make it through the operation.

There are neonates and then there are neo’s that have just been born, come-on, its unlikely they would be put through the op at that size! Since you are the one who pointed the snake out to be a venomoid, it clearly shows you made the judgement on experience, which in turn was incorrect.

In terms of general experience, I have no idea about your knowledge and wasn’t questioning. I’m sure you have experience.

The below link shows a series of photographs I took, these specimens are in my collection from the same mother:

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi-bin/img_query

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

have to say agree with dave whole heartidly, first of all these ops are hardly ever done in uk, most are europrean or us imports , and in all the voids i have seen, none have been babies, not to say before our american friend has a fit, it doesent ever happen but in the main it dont.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have seen many voids in the shows I attend and vend at.... Many of them are neonates that had about a meal or two before going under for the operation... Some of them do not make it but as I said most do fine after... 

Anyway, I never actually said that animal WAS a void... I said it looked to be one...

After reading all the replies, I am happy to be wrong in this case... 

I dont know how many voids you all have seen, but I have seen hundreds being that I attend a few venomous friendly reptile expos...

My experience keeping voids is, I have none and never will... My venomous experience is 15 plus years working with gaboons, rhino vipers, puff adders, atheris, some crotalids and some cobras here and there... My main focus is in the Bitis genus... I have a few published articles and I have also assisted zoos in their breeding programs... That is incase any of you were wondering what my experience is in the field..

I am truely sorry if I offended anyone with my original post... I was a bit quick with an assumption in my head and I guess the translation on the computer screen was a bit knee jerk... LOL... Sorry...


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool, no worries... I'm the first person to moan about all of the bitching on the forums, so lets not let it go any further.: victory:

Not so sure my link works after trying it.

Link: CalPhotos


Cheers,

Dave


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't get over how good these pics are:2thumb:


----------

